# Sticks and Stones.



## kaliace (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello, 

I received this E-mail from a representative from the World Kali Silat Society. I did nothing to provoke this response, save for some responses to his posting months, if not years ago. 

***Michael G Olive-Hey little bad boy, every day i woke up i'm very proud to be a part of the World KaliSilat Society. you're a clown you are a liar, your stupid attitude, You are only a small, frustrated boy. Go back to your circus you little clown. What a lazy guy must you be?   Fat Olive i give you the chance  Mike Alder *

I was wondering if anyone else here has these kinds of E-mails come across their Inbox? It was out of the blue and in my opinion is the best representation of what the World Kali Silat Society is all about. 



It makes me laugh, and reminds me of maybe 6th grade taunting. I guess all I have to say is Youre Ugly and I can lose weight or I am rubber and you are glue whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you



I look forward to hearing stories of this kind of silliness. 



Michael G Olive


----------



## Andrew Evans (Oct 14, 2005)

First of all, I want folks to know that Mr. Michael Olive is a great guy. Those who know him and have trained with him will say the same. (This does not include the "friendly" folks at World Kali Silat.) 

Michael Olive has attended seminars that I helped to host and even brought students with him. He is very respectful to my students, my instructors, and countless others. His generousity is amazing. He has helped me out whenever I visited Columbia, MO. He has shared his resources, knowledge and talent on many things. On top of that, he has refused offers from our group to buy him dinner whenever he was in town. Also, he refuses special treatment in the form of discounts on seminars that were offered to him in appreciation of all of his support. The man has pride!

It never fails that everytime we have an event my students always ask if Guro Michael Olive is going to be there! Apparently, he has earned the respect of many.

Now here's the bad news...

A couple of months ago or so, Mr. Olive sent out an email saying that he was taking a break from the martial arts. He was too much of a gentleman to say this but I know that it was the political b.s. involved in the martial arts that drove him to take a break.

To the World Kali Silat folks, DON'T BE A HATER!! Let this guy take a break. He isn't even teaching martial arts at this time.

Last but not least, I have nothing to gain from Mr. Olive as far as rank or money- only his friendship and that folks, is worth a lot!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> First of all, I want folks to know that Mr. Michael Olive is a great guy. Those who know him and have trained with him will say the same.


I was fortunate to be bale to work with him in Terre Haute and I would certainly agree.

I know there's an ugly split here--what a shame to see an e-mail like this! Which reminds me, I owe Mike Snow an e-mail.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 14, 2005)

kaliace said:
			
		

> It makes me laugh, and reminds me of maybe 6th grade taunting. I guess all I have to say is Youre Ugly and I can lose weight or I am rubber and you are glue whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you




Man...its amazing anybody sent that.  I'd never put my name to such a message.  Properly insulting someone is an art form in itself.

Here's a response--a variation on your line:  "I can always lose weight, but you're NEVER going to get any smarter."

I tried to think of a sixth grade response...but couldn't come up with any.  I could poll my kids, I suppose.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 14, 2005)

Have you verified this came from them? I'm suprised any adult would write this. Is that organization really that bad? I'm personally not familiar with them... Is this characteristic of the author?

MrH


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 14, 2005)

Politics are always unpleasant enough; items like this make them more so. So I attempted to learn a lesson from my lady-friends cat. Cat's have a unique ability to ignore you so completely, that its as though you have slipped out of existence.

By posting his mail, you have made the character of the man in this instance known to all. However, you have also participated in his chaos. The BEST revenge is living well: turn your head, blink your eyes, and ignore the guy right off the planet. Be busy doing your own thing, and time & circumstance will blip this guy off your radar.

Good luck, and live well.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 14, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Politics are always unpleasant enough; items like this make them more so. So I attempted to learn a lesson from my lady-friends cat. Cat's have a unique ability to ignore you so completely, that its as though you have slipped out of existence.
> 
> By posting his mail, you have made the character of the man in this instance known to all. However, you have also participated in his chaos. The BEST revenge is living well: turn your head, blink your eyes, and ignore the guy right off the planet. Be busy doing your own thing, and time & circumstance will blip this guy off your radar.
> 
> ...


Good points, and certainly don't let someone's hatred drive you from doing something you love. Do your thing, ignore these people. By taking a break from it, you are doing what these people want you to do: you are leaving the martial arts. They are trying to drive you right out of it. Don't let them. Do your thing, on your own terms, and have nothing to do with these people. I am sure you know who your friends are, and who you can rely on. Stick with them.


----------



## kaliace (Oct 15, 2005)

I would like to first thank Mr. Evans for his words. I am very humbled by them. I also want to thank Arnisador for his. 



I would have to agree that ignoring them and doing my own thing was the way to go. I did do that and have not dealt with them in well over a year. This came out of the blue. It was suggested to me to bring this mail here. I wanted to see if anyone else had these kinds of screwballs out there bothering them. Oh, buy the way this is the way he acts and speaks, and the WKSS is not far off if not worse. 



It is true that I have taken a break from my teaching, but I have not stopped my practice. I just do not have a regular class. I do some private instruction when time allows. It is also true that one of the reasons is all the Political nonsense that has happened. It made my teaching feel more like a chore, than a pleasure. In January the schools owner where I taught died. It was posted on these forums by Mr. Evans as well. He was a good man who I looked up to and tried to follow his example. His death affected me in a very deeply. It was not until recently that I realized how deep it was. I lost my center and I am working to find my way again. 



I appreciate everyones response. Thank You.





Respectfully,

Michael G Olive

www.rattanclub.com


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 15, 2005)

find your way.  give it time, it will come.


----------

